# sheetrock expansion joints



## WiseGuys Painting

customer wants expansion joints in exterior ceiling existing sheetrock in apartment breezeways. dont know how to put expansion joint in without compromising the nailing at studs. have mudded in alot of ex joints but never installed them


----------



## TJ Paint

its time for capt sheetrock to come to the rescue yo


----------



## DeanV

I have only done one in an existing garage ceiling. I cut out the seam and opened it up across the entire garage, placed in a vinyl expansion joint, stapled it in place using staples that did not go through the drywall and into the joists, then mudded in place.


----------



## Bill from Indy

I'm not Capt, but know him from other forums and actually, he is the reason I joined here..I have been in drywall for too long but seems I do more painting now than drywall...So I guess this is my intro post..sorry

But I can help with this topic so I felt the need to jump in

control (expansion) joints are used to keep movement isolated to the joint...it's not always the case, but 80% of the time, if framed/hung right it is usually always beneficial.
I would need to know a little more info to help in the topic, but typically, you run the control joints parallel to framing members..the way it sounds, you are wanting to run perpendicular to wood......| | | and you want to run control | - | -...this won't work...you need to run with | | control |||...etc...ideally, you want the joint to be completely open from corner to corner..

As for installing, they aren't difficult..take a router and chalk 2 lines..i usually like a 3/8" gap but you can use a door/window bit that is 1/4 and it will fit but be tight

staple it on...I personally mesh the metal to cover holes in metal (assuming usg control joint) then mud...depending on finish, will depend on how far you need to take them...I personally, run each side with 10 and skim with 12...sometimes you have to go further...12/14 or double up and sand out the lap...don't finish it as if it were a butt....you won't get it flat..it isn't the purpose of the control joint....and also a tip..make sure teh tape is on good when you float it out or you got a mess trying to dig it out of the joint

not here to step on ya Craig, just got to it first I guess...thx all for letting me hang around here...seems to be a cool place and people..i'm sure i'll have some questions along the way too


----------



## DeanV

The one I installed, I was fortunate that the drywall sheets in the garage were not staggered, so it was just removing a seam all the way across and installing the expansion joint. It is on its 3rd winter now and has been working perfectly.


----------

